
3D Video Capture with Kinect - ghurlman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QrnwoO1-8A&feature=player_embedded
======
ghurlman
Now this is the sort of thing I was hoping for - another Kinect or two to
cover "shadows", and we'll really be on to something.

